# Amorphophallus konjac



## Kavanaru (Apr 27, 2011)

This smelly beauty is currently in blooming my greenhouse... I call it Emily, as I am sure that the Corpse Bride would have smelled exactly like this plant... 



Emily (The Corpse Bride) by kavanaru, on Flickr



Amorphophallus konjac by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 27, 2011)

lookin' good!
{but smellin' bad}


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool, but I'm glad I don't have one in my house.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the color. I've always wanted to get one to bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful, but ewwwwww!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2011)

Wicked cool!! Is it that time of year already? They do bloom around the same time annually, don't they?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine is in the garden, and it usually doesn't emerge until June. It was huge last year, so maybe this will finally be the year it blooms.


----------



## John M (Apr 27, 2011)

Verrrrry cool. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2011)

Excellent Ramon! It is known to suppress appetite!

Ramon


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2011)

Very cool! Can you tell us how you grow it? dormant period? How old does it have to be to bloom?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that's crazy!


----------



## Marc (Apr 28, 2011)

How tall are they, a member of a Dutch Orchid forum posted pictures of a konjac that was 1.80 meters tall.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 28, 2011)

This time the inflorescense is only 1.6 m tall, but last year it was 180 m tall. The leaf is however about 2 m tall (and about 1.5 wide!).

The plant is very easy to grow, but needs heavy feeding and lots of water during the growing season (and it should not be moved too much: when the leaf grows, the tuber dissapears and the plant does not have much support - at least not in a pot!). It will start going dormant by October, and should not be watered anymore until the new leaf start growing and is about 20-30 cm tall (no water during blooming season!)... This species blooms every year, but it has taken 6 or 7 years to become blooming size. It grows warm, and can be easily grown indoors (that's how I grew it in the past: in my appartment)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> ... but last year it was 180 m tall....




i don't believe you
oke:


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 28, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i don't believe you
> oke:



...and I don't care! :evil:
oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2011)

got a photo of the 180 m tall inflorescence?
i mean....
:crazy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2011)

See bigger really is better


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! That big? I guess mine isn't close to blooming size after all. Last year the leaf was less than a meter tall. I've had it several years, gets bigger each year. Doesn't seem to mind the winter.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2011)

Great!!!!! and big...!!! We have a similar looking plant here (Dracunculus vulgaris), but is smaller...!!! But I guess they have similar smell..!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2011)

Very pretty Emily...  Apparently, the stench of Amorphophallus species still can't beat bulbo singaporeanum, according to a friend... Anybody up to proving him wrong?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm interested in the name...maybe Guido could help here. I would think that "Amorphophallus" would translate into "shapeless penis", but it certainly seems to have a shape to me....


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2011)

i read a long time ago that it meant deformed penis
but i could be remembering wrong


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Very pretty Emily...  Apparently, the stench of Amorphophallus species still can't beat bulbo singaporeanum, according to a friend... Anybody up to proving him wrong?



really??? I do not want to be around one of them... two years ago, my Amorphophallus bloomed in February in my appartment. It was freezing cold outside, so I could not put it in the balcony or open the windows... for two days I could not sleep,and living in Switzerland, was afraid the neighbors would call the police...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2011)

:rollhappy: So, do you still have that plant???


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 30, 2011)

This morning I was working in my yard when I thought I smelled a big pile of old, wet, moldy dog poo...then I realized I was working abot 2 feet away from an Arum that had just opened its bloom....Yuck! But I do like the flower..


----------



## Kavanaru (May 1, 2011)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Mine is in the garden, and it usually doesn't emerge until June. It was huge last year, so maybe this will finally be the year it blooms.



Interesting.. Eric, do you provide any winter protection to the tuber? NY is a lot colder than Alsace, and if this Amorphophallus survive your winters, then it should do the same here.... maybe I should give it a try!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 1, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> :rollhappy: So, do you still have that plant???



do you mean the plant I had in Switzerland? it is the same I have here in France...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2011)

Kavanaru said:


> do you mean the plant I had in Switzerland? it is the same I have here in France...



Oh -- so it didn't chase you away! I am impressed.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 1, 2011)

I give it no protection whatsoever. Its too soon to see if it came up this year, as it usually just magically appears in mid June, but I have no reason to believe that it didn't make it..everything else has made it through the winter. It was a tough one in Dec-Jan, then mild...but not unusually tough.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2011)

Wow! 180 meters that's as big as a yacht!


----------

